# DRO on Milling Machine How to Use Video help?



## Triumph (May 19, 2014)

I have recently purchased a Toolco V32 Milling Machine with a SINO SDS6-V2 DRO and was wondering if anyone had any links for Videos or information on how to use it.... I have done a search on YouTube but didn't find anything.


----------



## lotechman (May 21, 2014)

Try this site.  They provide videos on how to use their DRO.  From my experience there is little difference in the commands.  I have a Sino and sometimes the labelling of keys is different between manufacturers but the display seems almost universal like everyone is using the same computer chip.
http://www.dropros.com/


----------



## Triumph (May 21, 2014)

lotechman said:


> Try this site.  They provide videos on how to use their DRO.  From my experience there is little difference in the commands.  I have a Sino and sometimes the labelling of keys is different between manufacturers but the display seems almost universal like everyone is using the same computer chip.
> http://www.dropros.com/



Thankyou for that.. I will have a good look around their website.


----------



## KMoffett (May 22, 2014)

Did you Google: SINO SDS6-V2 DRO

http://www.compufoil.com/sino_dro/sino_sd26-2v_dro.pdf

http://www.dro.com.tw/pdf/Manual.pdf

Ken


----------



## Triumph (May 22, 2014)

I have a copy of the manual, but feel that it is written for people with more experience than a complete beginner. That is why I am looking for some video content that would hopefully relate to work being undertaken to give me a much greater understanding of what the manual does not describe.


----------



## lotechman (May 22, 2014)

The biggest head scratcher for me was laying out holes in a circle.  The description is not clear but your first hole normally is at teh 3 'o clock position, zero degrees and the holes go around counterclockwise until the last hole.  You enter the total angle of the last hole so if the last hole is at six'o clock then that last angle is 270.


----------

